# Notebook für AutoCAD



## JamesJohnson (2. Juli 2018)

*Notebook für AutoCAD*

Hallo,

ein Kumpel von mir sucht ein neues Notebook für die Berufsschule. Da er jetzt den Techniker macht, werden auch Programme wie AutoCAD benutzt. Von seiner Schule wurde jetzt eine Info mit den Anforderungen (auch wenn vermutlich schon etwas veraltet) rausgegeben:

4 Kerne je 2,5 GHz
16 GB RAM
SSD
Grafikkarte mit mind. 2 GB VRAM (keine reine CPU/GPU-Lösung)

Vor dieser Info wurde erst ein Thinkpad E580 mit i5-8250U und RX550 favorisiert. Jetzt fragen wir uns, ob der i5 das Ganze packen würde oder ob nicht ein Notebook mit stärkerer CPU (ohne U-Version) besser wäre. 
Zudem ist momentan noch unbekannt, wie sehr AutoCAD und Co. mit mehr Kernen skalieren....

Sein Budget ist erst mal relativ offen.

MfG und vielen Dank im voraus,
JamesJohnson


----------



## airXgamer (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD*



JamesJohnson schrieb:


> Vor dieser Info wurde erst ein Thinkpad E580 mit i5-8250U und RX550 favorisiert. Jetzt fragen wir uns, ob der i5 das Ganze packen würde oder ob nicht ein Notebook mit stärkerer CPU (ohne U-Version) besser wäre.
> Zudem ist momentan noch unbekannt, wie sehr AutoCAD und Co. mit mehr Kernen skalieren....


Unabhängig von der Leistung kann ich von den E-Thinkpads nur abraten. Wir haben hier das Vorgängermodell E570 in der Familie laufen, nach einem Jahr beginnt ein Bildschirmschanier den Geist aufzugeben, die Tastatur ist sehr stark abgenutzt (sieht schlimmer als ein identisch eingesetzes Medion Notebook nach 5 Jahren aus) und das ganze Gerät zieht Staub, Dreck und Fettflecken auf dem Deckel magisch an. Noch dazu findet das Gerät reproduzierbar regelmäßig sein Boot Device nicht, wobei das auch an Linux liegen könnte.

Ich würde Richtung gebrauchter Business CAD Notebooks schauen, Precision M4800 und Thinkpad W540 / W541. Die Teile haben neu richtig Geld gekostet und sind z.b. bei Lapstore als Gebrauchtgeräte zu guten Preisen zu bekommen, noch dazu sind sie stabil und wirklich zum arbeiten gebaut (ordentliche Tastaturen, Bildschirme usw.). 
Ich kenne leider das Budget nicht, aber, wenn er Campus-Programm bezugsberechtigt ist, ist das hier auch was schönes: 20LCS01B00, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) P52s fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen . Die Hardwareaustattung ist schon genial (1TB NVMe, 4K Display  ).


----------



## amdahl (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD*

Wenn ihr nicht unbedingt unbegrenzte Mittel habt behaltet bitte folgendes im Hinterkopf: Um zu lernen mit der Software umzugehen braucht es keinen Über-Rechner. Mehr Leistung wird erst gebraucht wenn wirklich gearbeitet wird, und das an sehr komplexen Modellen. In der Ausbildung wird das bewusst vermieden weil es überhaupt nichts bringt.
Ihr könnt natürlich 2000€+ für ein P52 oder Ähnliches ausgeben. Die Anforderungen erfüllt aber auch ein 500€-Notebook. Bei einem 4k-Panels wird es zudem Skalierungsprobleme geben, ich empfehle dringend bei FullHD zu bleiben. Business-Geräte von Resellern bieten sich hier in der Tat an.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD*

Kann mich dem nur anschließen. In der Berufsschule werden die Modell eine sehr eingeschränkte Komplexität haben, da brauchts nix besonderes. Ein gebrauchtes Buisness Notebook ist vermutlich sogar schon überkanditelt. Wenn er schon ein "normales" Notebook hat oder an eines zum ausprobieren besorgen kann, dann sieht er doch was es braucht.

Wenn man sich die Anforderungen der Schule ansieht, dann kann man sich da doch auch dran orientieren und muss net den Vogel abschießen. Das ist recht moderat und damit tuts auch ein "normales" Notebook.


----------



## bastian123f (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD*

HP ProBook 470 G2 (G6W68EA) Notebook Review Update - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

Ich habe ganau das hier. Nachträglich noch RAM auf 8GB aufgestockt und mit SSD. Damit bearbeite ich AutoCAD Zeichnungen, Inventor 3D-Modelle und auch Solid Works ohne Probleme.

Für den Preis (kostete damals 530 Euro - 500 Euro Zuschuss der Firma in der Ausbildung) ein sehr nettes Teil. Da taugt auch ein gebrauchtes Notebook mit einem i5, SSD und 8GB RAM (zum Aufstocken oder evtl sogar schon 16GB)

Neu bist du in der Region um die 700 Euro:

i5 7200U mit 16GB RAM Intel HD620 und einer 500gb SSD. 

Fujitsu LIFEBOOK A357 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ich fange auch bald einenMaschinenbautechniker an und nehme da meinen Läppi, da dieser völlig ausreicht.


----------



## Doenertaker (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD*

Also zuerst mal zur E-Serie, da kann ich nicht so ganz zustimmen. Ja, es ist ein nicht gerade superstabiles Plastikgehäuse und ziemlich schwer und dick ist es auch (und ein Fingerabdruckmagnet). Aber so extrem würde ich es definitiv nicht beschreiben, ich habe ein E570 kurz nach Release gekauft und das ist immer noch in einem sehr guten Zustand, trotz einiger Transporte im Rucksack. Ansonsten meistens beim Transport in der Laptoptasche und generell ein normaler Umgang, kein Rumwerfen oder so. Tastatur sieht noch wie neu aus, nur auf dem Touchpad gibt es leichte Abnutzungsspuren (raue Oberfläche wird eher glatt). Für den Preis (damals etwa die Hälfte wie vergleichbare Ausstattung beim T-Modell) ist das eigentlich ziemlich stark. 

Da der Laptop dann aber auch immer mitgenommen wird würde ich dann doch etwas robusteres nehmen. Ein U-Quadcore sollte wirklich locker reichen, da würde ich wenn ich in der Situation wäre aktuell ein T580 kaufen, eventuell noch den RAM aufstocken. Wenn mehr Budget da ist, ein etwas kleinerer Bildschirm auch reicht und es wirklich leicht sein soll würde ich das T480s nehmen, es hat zwar die etwas abgespeckte MX150 aber dafür den i7 und schon 16GB RAM. Und 1.32Kg sind echt hammer.
Die mobilen Workstations als Refurbished wären leistungsmäßig noch besser bei entsprechender Ausstattung, ich würde mir das aber nicht antun wollen immer so einen schweren Klotz mitzuschleppen. Und ich schließe mich auch an dem "zum Lernen braucht man das nicht" an, bei mir im Studium gibt es auch Leute mit Surface Pro die damit klarkommen und diverse "professionelle" Programme damit verwenden. Aber mit dem Puffer hat man dann wahrscheinlich auch länger Spaß am Gerät 

20LAS0TQ00, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T580 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen

20L8S02E00, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T480s fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen


----------



## RossiCX (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD*

Ich würde zusätzlich zu einem ordentlichen externen Monitor, Tastatur und Maus raten, CAD mit Mauspad auf einem Notebookdisplay stelle ich mir furchtbar anstrengend vor.


----------



## JamesJohnson (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD*

Peripherie hat er ja wegen dem Desktop-PC schon Zuhause 
Aber schonmal danke für eure Hilfe, er wollte es jetzt erstmal mit meinem älteren Gaming-Notebook (i7 4700, 16GB RAM, 250GB SSD, GTX860M) ausprobieren und dann entscheiden, ob er die Leistung wirklich braucht...


----------



## airXgamer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD*



JamesJohnson schrieb:


> Aber schonmal danke für eure Hilfe, er wollte es jetzt erstmal mit meinem älteren Gaming-Notebook (i7 4700, 16GB RAM, 250GB SSD, GTX860M) ausprobieren und dann entscheiden, ob er die Leistung wirklich braucht...


Das wird die beste Lösung sein.


----------

